# Looking to root but keep stock UI



## n00b (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi there.

I've been reading and experimenting for the last few days now.

What I'm trying to find is a way to room my phone but have it look/fee/operate the same as stock EE04. On my Droid I rooted it and the only difference anyone could see is that Superuser and Barnacle were installed and working. Otherwise it looked and worked just like stock.

I put GummyCharged 2.0 on my phone and tried it out. It's nice enough but just very different than the stock. From what I can tell, to root the phone you need to install a custom ROM, most of which look/feel very different than stock. Am I missing something? Is there a way to just have root without all the UI "enhancements"?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1092114
This will root you, give you CWM, and keep you completely stock (outside of root). Have fun.
Flash this via Odin using the PDF option (Hopefully you know how to use Odin, but adding the comment just to make sure)


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1092114
> This will root you, give you CWM, and keep you completely stock (outside of root). Have fun.
> Flash this via Odin using the PDF option (Hopefully you know how to use Odin, but adding the comment just to make sure)


PDA option lol.. and yeah all you have to do is Odin CWM and flash the superuser.zip package


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

PDF, PDA .... whatever!! Lol. Pretty sure that Odin has Superuser packed inside of it though.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Just DO NOT USE THE PHONE BUTTON with Odin


----------



## n00b (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it possible using this method to uninstall all the crapware from the phone with root explorer ? or perhaps Titanium ? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, to both. This will give you root access to uninstall any app you want, aside from LetsGolf2 with Froyo, but there's a tutorial on how to remove that app as well. Just be careful.


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> PDF, PDA .... whatever!! Lol. Pretty sure that Odin has Superuser packed inside of it though.


Superuser is an app by chainsdd. Why exactly would it be built inside of a samsung flashing utility?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Yes, to both. This will give you root access to uninstall any app you want, aside from LetsGolf2 with Froyo, but there's a tutorial on how to remove that app as well. Just be careful.


Thankyou

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

sneakysolidbake said:


> Superuser is an app by chainsdd. Why exactly would it be built inside of a samsung flashing utility?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


That's because this isn't a Samsung Flashing utility. This is just a stock rom and kernel with root (Superuser) built in. Upon reading and comprehending your post a little more, I realize what you thought I said. I said "that Odin" meaning the file I linked, has Superuser in it already.


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

So frustrated ..used Odin to flash the latest recovery..1.8. Phone just wont boot into recovery ..any help would be appreciated ..thx

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"gemro311 said:


> So frustrated ..used Odin to flash the latest recovery..1.8. Phone just wont boot into recovery ..any help would be appreciated ..thx
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


how are you doing it? CWM file goes in PDA section... once its finished hold volume up, home, and power until 'Samsung' comes up then let go of power and hold the other two till it starts

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks..That worked. Now I can't get superuser to work...Tells me there us a new su binary available. Press OK to attempt to install it automatically. When I do ..I am getting an automatic update failed..it put a zip file (Su-2.3.1-bin-signed.zip on my SD card ..need to to reboot into recovery and flash it. Well , DUH ..the file is not real as it fails to install. Can't figure our for the life of me why I'm having these issues .....


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

If you still need an easy root guide just do this;
1) Download imoseyons kernel(my personal favorite)/imnuts' kernel(more stock feel since it doesn't have voodoo color)
2) Put the kernel(it will be a .zip) on your SD card
3) Flash Clockwork through Odin
4) Reboot into Clockwork and "install .zip from SD card"
5) Choose your kernel
6) Select yes
7) Choose the "reboot phone" option in Clockwork
8) It will take about 5-15 minutes to reboot since it will convert your filesystem to ext4(lagfix, makes your phone a LOT snappier). Don't pull the battery, just be patient and let it convert.

You will now have root access. That doesn't mean you will have Superuser, that is just an app. Download the Superuser app from the market and you're all set! All your settings will be the same and you will still be completely stock but with a custom kernel, lagfix & root access. Enjoy it!


----------



## 24blackmamba (Aug 10, 2011)

if your looking for a stock feel you should DEFINITELY try out nitroglycerin's TW rom over on xda. its sick!!!


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

blarrick said:


> If you still need an easy root guide just do this;
> 1) Download imoseyons kernel(my personal favorite)/imnuts' kernel(more stock feel since it doesn't have voodoo color)
> 2) Put the kernel(it will be a .zip) on your SD card
> 3) Flash Clockwork through Odin
> ...


Thanks for all your help..finally achieved root. I did manage to get rid of all the bloatware Verizon was so nice to give us (Geez) ...but one more thing I can't seem to figure out ...Why can't I reboot into Clockwork ? Must I flash clockwork everytime I want to use it? Now this is really confusing ...


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

n00b said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I've been reading and experimenting for the last few days now.
> 
> ...


One thing that I would like to mention that I have experienced...when you root and leave the stock rom on, you will continue to get updates (so long as Samsung releases them) and some of these will not install on your phone. I had my Thunderbolt in the same set-up as you describe and it kept prompting me to download an update which I ignored. Finally after a while it auto-installed it and caused my phone to go into a viscous cycle of reboots/install attempts/failures.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

gemro311 said:


> Thanks for all your help..finally achieved root. I did manage to get rid of all the bloatware Verizon was so nice to give us (Geez) ...but one more thing I can't seem to figure out ...Why can't I reboot into Clockwork ? Must I flash clockwork everytime I want to use it? Now this is really confusing ...


Hold Home + Volume Up hit and hold power until the Samsung logo appears. You can release the power button, but must hold Volume Up + Home until you boot into recovery.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

24blackmamba said:


> if your looking for a stock feel you should DEFINITELY try out nitroglycerin's TW rom over on xda. its sick!!!


Stock Feel from a Gingerbread Rom when the phone comes with Froyo on Stock? I fail to see how this is going to give him a stock feel ... Performing the method I described to him will keep him on literal stock, but with root. It doesn't get any closer to stock than that.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## tezjet (Sep 5, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Stock Feel from a Gingerbread Rom when the phone comes with Froyo on Stock? I fail to see how this is going to give him a stock feel ... Performing the method I described to him will keep him on literal stock, but with root. It doesn't get any closer to stock than that.


There is 2 versions of eclipse. One GB and one Froyo. Both are use the TW Launcher.


----------

